# Average pain on sex question for ladies



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

On a scale of 0 to 10, with 0 being no pain and 10 being agonizing pain, and assuming you are ready (lubricated from foreplay), how much pain do you have when your man first enters you?

Any at all? A little each time? 

Thanks to all the married sex veterans here in advance.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

A slight sting and then almost always I bleed a bit after all is said and done  - I have something off in my system that they haven't figured out yet. Luckily its not enough to keep me from wanting to have sex...but it does mean we have to take a day or two break between times to give me time to heal up. So I would say.....5ish?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, thanks. . .good to know. . .it's a been awhile for me , I am getting back in the saddle and my partner is wincing, and bringing back memories with my stb-x. I know she's well lubricated but there is still what seems to be a moment, of well, pain. It's kind of unnerving. I of course delay thrusting while she um. . .well, accomodates me and then all seems to be well.

My partner said the same thing about healing up interestingly. . .I asked if she wanted to be on top, if that would help, and she said that "tears her up more" and it has to be at the end of the weekend if she's going to do that.

This is an issue for me because honestly. . .I am reading the "Women want rough sex" thread below but at the same time, my limited experience said slow and building up is better rather than "taking them."

Hard balance. . .I know a whole darn baby comes through there so I have heard the advice to "have at it" and you think it would want some significant "friction" but at the same time, your experience has matched my partners. 

She said it's a good kinda hurt and doesn't mind being sore.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to know who gave the advice "to have at it" since a whole baby comes through there - was it anyone who has actually, ya know, given birth?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL. . .I can't really recall. ..but I guess the point is it's not necessarily a delicate little flower, LOL.  That it's meant for some rough friction and ejecting babies.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not all about the lubrication. That's a crucial part, but so is arousal. A woman needs time to lengthen and expand inside. It's very similar to how a man needs time to create a good erection, but usually takes the ladies longer to get to that point, it's just how we're hard wired. 

Extend foreplay until she's at full arousal. Use orals, toys, whatever does it for her and it will be much easier for both of you to enter and enjoy more vigorous intercourse.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

It depends on a lot of factors, arousal level, amount of lubrication and the position, as a rule of thumb I don't really tend to get any pain on entry if anything I find the intial penetration one of the best parts of intercourse, everyones different of course.

There has been a few occasions where it's been a bit agggrr but a few deep breaths and slow gentle pushes, and were in and good to go.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> It depends on a lot of factors, arousal level, amount of lubrication and the position, as a rule of thumb I don't really tend to get any pain on entry if anything I find the intial penetration one of the best parts of intercourse, everyones different of course.
> 
> There has been a few occasions where it's been a bit agggrr but a few deep breaths and slow gentle pushes, and were in and good to go.


oh brother... :bounce:

i gotta STOP reading your posts..


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't think it should hurt at all especially if well lubricated. And I agree with Star that "the intial penetration is one of the best parts of intercourse"


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I know she was well-lubricated and I think (of course, I am not in her body) she was fully aroused as she was asking for me. . .but there was still pain upon penetration as there used to be with my stb-x.

We tried a side straddle position and that did seem to alleviate some of the pain for her compared to missionary. She doesn't seem to like rear entry at all, which is my favorite.

But that's exactly what I do - a few slow thrusts and then off to work.

Thanks for the info. . .


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I feel a few seconds of pain on occasion even if aroused and well lubricated. It seems to help a lot if there is finger penetration during foreplay.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess I always thought of it as "good" pain. 

Make sure she isn't dealing with a secret UTI or vaginitis. That can cause extra irritation and sensitivity...also certain times (directly before/after the menses) can make it more sensitive.


----------

